# catching up, also training Sept. 15-17



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So much happened this week!
I know we have someone with an exciting thing to share, I'm hoping she will post it today under a separate thread!
Radarsdad, how's Gunner's foot??
What's everyone been up to???
How's the training?? We had a decent week. Weather here is perfect for running dogs, cool in the mornings and warmer in the afternoons. I wish it could stay this way all year!
We took off last Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday for a variety of reasons, some legit, some just lazy.
Tuesday I took him for some water work, but mostly to check out 2 new ponds I had scoped out. They are rather promising for water handling and long swims, but not much else. He continues to handle really well on water *IF* he can see the other bumper, but not all the time if he can't see the other bumper. We're working on it. 
Yesterday we did some land work and some water work. We ran a tough double, hand thrown bumpers, but there were a lot of factors and it was hard for all the dogs. The bumper was falling behind a slight slope, in front of some very high, thick cover. When I bent down to see what the dogs' point of view would be, it looked like the bumper was falling into the cover, which is where they were ALL searching. So we had the thrower throw it angled in instead of angled back toward the cover, and that fixed it right away with all dogs slamming the mark after that. I'm learning.
One of the other guys had set up a drill that involved poison birds and a back pile that was 125 yards away, so I took the opportunity to just revisit force to pile (without force, LOL) at that distance. Not a problem, so that was good.
Not sure what to do today. It's 38 degrees out right now!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout finally came into heat! Yippee! However that really limits our training right now. Haven't found a new spot for our next pattern blind but can't go to a park now. My friend will let me do our last one on her property, but right now too much cheat grass *sigh*

In the meantime Scout is oddly sleepy followed by periods of whining and humping. Not quite herself but we continue to train for obedience anyway. Our only local show is next month and I have been wanting to go. Looks like we will now be clear except it is hard to train when the weeks prior you are limited. Plus, there is still a distractibility thing we are working on...when Scout is on her game and having a good day she is awesome--takes people's breath away and we get lots of compliments. When she is off and distracted it can be a challenge to work through. So close--at least everyone thinks things will be better when she settles into herself more.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, it's so much easier to have the male dog, don't have to worry about that stuff!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Scout finally came into heat!


Must be something in the air, cuz Breeze did too! Now the fun begins, trying to keep two intact males away from her and trying to keep them focused. Fortunatly Tag is still not real sure what is going on, but he has demonstrated he's got some moves.

We have been having some wicked thunderstorms just about the time I get home from work and Breeze's day kennel is set up in my indoor training area. I am doing simple obedience stuff in the living room, but there isn't a lot of room to do too much.

I did get the Round the Clock Scent Article DVD from BowWowFlix yesterday. I'm curious to see what that is about. I still like the tie down method, but more input is a good thing.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> ah, it's so much easier to have the male dog, don't have to worry about that stuff!


I don't know I could mail you some bitch in heat cotton balls and see how Tito likes it


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, send me Scout instead, Tito would like that even more


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It's 38 degrees out right now!!!


????? It's September! I can't comprehend cold weather in September. I'm just excited because our daily highs are currently in the upper 80's to lower 90's!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Need to go check threads for this "good news" 

Yesterday I did some novice obedience work with Mira at home, then I drove out (sans dog) to the local obedience club to watch their Novice class and meet the instructor. Looks like fun, so I am going to be signing Mira up for her first obedience class! I am pretty excited. Now I really need to get training!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Excellent Jessica! Mira will rock of course!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Neato Bandito! Can't wait to see some CD's CDX's and UD's in her alphabet soup name.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies! We shall see where it takes us! I would like to get a CD at least! The instructor already frowned when I said I wanted to enter Mira in Novice in October. I guess we shall see how it goes the first few classes, if we are not ready for Novice then I will do Rally or something, the trial is so close and friends are coming into town, so I want to enter. Now I need to make a point to start taking Mira out places to train to work on focus focus focus!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jessica, 

I think with Mira's training in other venues, plus from what I've seen in your videos, I think October is very doable. You tell that instructor to turn that frown upside down.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Mira will be awesome!! She already has learned how to learn, and she knows how to focus on you, that's the only 2 skills she really needs to fly right thru the obedience titles!



sammydog said:


> Need to go check threads for this "good news"
> 
> Yesterday I did some novice obedience work with Mira at home, then I drove out (sans dog) to the local obedience club to watch their Novice class and meet the instructor. Looks like fun, so I am going to be signing Mira up for her first obedience class! I am pretty excited. Now I really need to get training!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I did not mean for that to sound bad! She does not know us, nor does she know Mira's experience in other venues, so I did not take it in a bad way at all! It was just very entertaining to see her response! She seemed very nice/knowledgeable and I was pleased to hear the class uses motivational training (treats, toys, whatever) which is why I went to check it out. I am looking forward to some new training! I think the hardest thing is going to be teaching the stand for exam, we will be working on that at the agility trial this weekend!!!

I forgot the best part! I noticed a familiar face when I got there, another Golden Retriever person, so I went over to visit and turns out she is one of the helpers for the class. I was excited about that because she is a good trainer and very nice person.. Sooo I get an email from her today and she said she has some volunteer vouchers which she is allowed to share with someone, so I get to take the class for free!!! WOO HOOO!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

free is good!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> So much happened this week!
> I know we have someone with an exciting thing to share, I'm hoping she will post it today under a separate thread!
> 
> Who is the slow poke with the good news????


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, free is good! I also want to know who the good news slow poke is!?!

PS, I did it, we are officially registered for our first class! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry it's taken me so long to post this. So here is the big news: I went shopping last weekend and bought some SIZE 6 pants! Whoo-Hoo for me!

What? That's not what Barb was referring to? Oh sorry.... 
:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffy and I have been working mainly on casting drills this week. Can't do too much of it because it can get boring. Too bad that my car is in the shop---that limits me.

Sunday is our big training session with flyers. I hope she does well. I am expecting a big turnout which gives a Hunt Test/Trial atmosphere. That pumps her up so much. It will give me a chance to work on her "Field Obedience".


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I couldn't make it out to my training group so I had to rely on stealth training techniques. I trained in the park. I had a very successful session. I proofed Buffy's stay while people offered distractions. I then worked on casting. Reviewing basics with her has paid off.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate to admit we took today off....that's 5 of the last 7 days....I think someone needs to come here and smack me upside the head


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sometimes a few days off is a good thing!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tomorrow we're having our first official obedience group training session since at least May. I'm very excited! Of course I'm bringing Flip and I'm planning on bringing Conner too since I hope to show him at our upcoming local trial.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I hate to admit we took today off....that's 5 of the last 7 days....I think someone needs to come here and smack me upside the head


Slacker! And what were you doing instead? (That's what I would say to a student when he didn't have his homework).:slap:

Of course I'm kidding. I know that hotel4dogs is certainly no slacker. She is a hard working trainer, she knows what she is doing, she has a good pro and is successful with Tito. I should let the forum know that I feel that I know hotel4dogs well enough to joke a bit.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

unfortunately, I've been working. This having to work for a living really cuts into my training!!!! It's super busy here at the pet hotel, weird for Sept., but that means I work from 5:30 a.m. until 9:00 p.m. most days. I try to take off from 8:00 a.m. until about 4:30 p.m. 3 days a week, (Tues, Wed, Thurs) which is when I do my training. But of course like everyone else, there are always other things to do, my two old guys each had a vet appointment on different days last week, that's a 3 hour project for each one. And laundry, and cooking, and cleaning, and yardwork, and grocery shopping, and well, life. I keep thinking it's going to slow down at work and then I can get Tito out more, sigh. 
The only good thing is that when I'm in the office waiting for customers I can spend endless time on GRF! 
And GDGLI, you certainly know me well enough to tease me, you have free license to do so whenever you want to


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I did train. Just posting late. Bet you never would never guess we ran doubles. LOL We also ran pattern blinds.


----------

